# Working From Home



## Johanna Mazur (Apr 5, 2004)

I have been working from home, but am now having difficulty finding enough work (copyediting,proofreading) and am considering going back to the 9-5. My IBS and my bladder condition are much worse than when I was working out of the house before (almost 3 years ago) and I am worried about accidents and just generally feeling too run down to function. I also have a lateness problem which is obviously very connected to these conditions.Does anyone have any words of advice or wisdom about going back or how to get enough work so that I won't have to?


----------



## KarenP36 (May 24, 2001)

Have you ever considered medical transcription? It's what I've done for 13 years now. The money isn't too bad for working at home. I'm not that great of a typist and make about 14 dollars an hour before taxes. Please E-mail me if you want to ask any questions...


----------

